# Sockless shoes for summer in the office, need advice



## Carrsville (Mar 2, 2009)

I having been reading this forum for almost a year now and am making my first post. I have gained some great knowledge as well as some great deals.

I am looking for some new work shoes. I work in a cube environment, where most people wear an un tucked polo shirt and wrinkled khakis. I typically wear tassel loafers, dress pants and a OCBD.

For summer I have decided to dress down a bit and go with khakis, a tucked in polo shirt, and either a nice brown or ribbon belt. I am interested in some new shoes. I really like the no sock look whether it be boat shoes or a driving moc. 

I am leaning towards this pair of Sebago's, https://www.sebago.com/US/Product/NZSZZZZ/G-M-F-BTS/Boat-Shoes/37122/Mens/Sand-Tan/B24369/Clovehitch-II.aspx

Not sure if they will be too casual, I already own a pair of old bass boat shoes that are dark brown w/ white soles. I am open to suggestions and would like to keep the cost below $80.00. I can currently get the Sebago's on ebay for $60.00 shipped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Those Sebagos look a little sporty to wear to work. They look like Sperry Billfish, actually. I don't own any Sebago shoes, but I like these:

https://www.sebago.com/US/Product/N...-Oiled-Waxy-w-Brown-Sole/B75943/Schooner.aspx


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I too work in a cube environment, with very similar "fashion". Personally, I don't like those Sebagos. They're too similar to sneakers for my liking. 

I wear Sperry originals almost every day of the week during the summer. Super lightweight and they breath well. They come in a variety of colors, and can be had for downright decent prices on sale. Keep an eye on zappos, shoebuy, etc. 

Bucks of some sort do the job well too. J. Crew can be had for a decent price on sale, and Bass bucks are usually around $80. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Carrsville said:


> I am open to suggestions


Hold your horses, keep your powder dry and don't take any wooden nickles.

Oh, and wear socks if you're a grownup.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Bass Weejuns or the new Bass Gilmans*

Sockless- classics. ( but I'd keep a pair of socks in a desk drawer, just in case).
Tom


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

We all love going sockless. However, there is a place and
time for sockless boat shoes, and the office is not one of
them.

You might be working in a cubicle and hanging around
sockless casual dressers right now, however, the top brass
is always watching and they are not going sockless in 
their AE's or Aldens while sitting in their cherry furnished offices.

Always keep in mind the higher ups are looking for potential
candidates to replace them when they make too much money
and decide to retire.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

At Law said:


> We all love going sockless. However, there is a place and
> time for sockless boat shoes, and the office is not one of
> them.
> 
> ...


Quite true.

Also, those Sebago's look like my Sperry A/Os and my Brooks Beast spent the night togather. For topsiders, stick with the Sperry Authentic Original.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Ron_A said:


> Those Sebagos look a little sporty to wear to work. They look like Sperry Billfish, actually. I don't own any Sebago shoes, but I like these:
> 
> https://www.sebago.com/US/Product/N...-Oiled-Waxy-w-Brown-Sole/B75943/Schooner.aspx


I just bought some of these, and I plan on wearing them to the office (with socks, that's the rule) and I think it'd be a good choice for summer.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Penny loafers or bucks, white or dirty.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

An intermediate choice, that works if you must go sockless to the office.
From STP and in your price range:



Happy Hunting!


----------



## Carrsville (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the follow up. After more thought I will probably only wear these shoes once - twice a week. 

I agree on dressing the part to be promoted. I currently out dress almost all of our management with the exception of maybe the CEO, but he even dresses somewhat casual.

Thanks again.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

At Law said:


> Always keep in mind the higher ups are looking for potential candidates to replace them


So that they can stick a knife in their backs! :devil:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

No socks in the office? In the USA, I do not recommend this (or boat shoes, either) unless one of the glamour industries and your boss's boss is doing it.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Orsini said:


> No socks in the office? In the USA, I do not recommend this (or boat shoes, either) unless one of the glamour industries and your boss's boss is doing it.


I go sockless in the office all the tme. Court - no. Office - yes.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Go sockless as much as you can get away with during the warmer months...I do (weddings, and serious business and social functions excluded).


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

blastandcast said:


> I go sockless in the office all the tme. Court - no. Office - yes.


That is very nice, but you are not the OP.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Two classics for socklessness: weejuns and topsiders.

I very rarely go sockless in the office. I operate under the old adage that you need to be sartorially prepared to be called into the boss's office. And I don't mean your middle manager boss, I mean the top dog. For me, that's the University President. I've been called there a couple of times without advance warning and each time I had a jacket, a tie and socks.

JB


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Orsini said:


> That is very nice, but you are not the OP.


OP?????


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

blastandcast said:


> OP?????


Original Poster. THe guy who asked for the advice.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=932707&postcount=1


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Yea or Nay*

I do sockless occasionally on casual Fridays when everyone else is wearing jeans. I still wear khakis, so my socklessness is my form of casual on these days. Goes without notice. Usually in topsiders or weejuns. Foot powder always on hand as it is hot in Dallas.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Beefeater said:


> as it is hot in Dallas.


Mark Twain once said that if he owned both Texas and Hell, he'd rent out Texas and live in Hell! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

There are a number of sources that attribute this to Gen. Phil Sheridan.

https://www.barrypopik.com/index.ph...ld_rent_texas_and_live_in_hell_philip_sherid/

I think that Mark Twain may be something like Yogi, who said that he never said half the things he said.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I'm with those who argue against it, but for different reasons.

My office is very casual, and I'm not going to change that. I just wouldn't wear any leather shoes, except sneakers or sandals, without socks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> There are a number of sources that attribute this to Gen. Phil Sheridan.
> 
> https://www.barrypopik.com/index.ph...ld_rent_texas_and_live_in_hell_philip_sherid/
> 
> I think that Mark Twain may be something like Yogi, who said that he never said half the things he said.


Even if he didn't, he should have. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Ed13 (Mar 18, 2005)

I will throw another vote to always wearing socks in the office. Unless you are a woman with open toe shoes it is not acceptable in my office.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Orsini said:


> That is very nice, but you are not the OP.


The OP asked for advice on shoes to wear in the office w/out socks which I gave. You then offered your unsolicited opinion that going sockless in never appropriate in the United States. I responded that I disagreed. None of which justified your snide response. You don't think going sockless is appropriate - fine. The OP didn't ask if was ever appropriate to go sockless but which shoes would be appropriate to wear without socks. Go fix yourself a stiff drink and step away from the keyboard.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Mark Twain once said that if he owned both Texas and Hell, he'd rent out Texas and live in Hell! :icon_smile_big:


As a native Texan, I would gladly do the same.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

'Office' can mean many different types of work environments.

I'd got towards sperrys, easier to clean than going sockless in a sturdier loafer, though topsiders with socks isn't a great look.


----------



## doublebucklemonk (Feb 15, 2009)

If you use the $50 discount code over at O'Connell's you can get a pair of Quoddy's or Alan Payne Bucks for only $5-$25 more than you were looking to pay. A pretty good deal.


----------



## Jerrold (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll agree that since the OP has established a pattern of dressing better than his peers in the office, that he stick to the plan and wear socks. Perhaps some socks with a little more energy or zip will help capture the spirit of summer while still keeping those ankles and calves nicely covered up. My .02 Good luck--j


----------



## deandbn (Mar 6, 2006)

blastandcast said:


> The OP asked for advice on shoes to wear in the office w/out socks which I gave. You then offered your unsolicited opinion that going sockless in never appropriate in the United States. I responded that I disagreed. None of which justified your snide response. You don't think going sockless is appropriate - fine. The OP didn't ask if was ever appropriate to go sockless but which shoes would be appropriate to wear without socks. Go fix yourself a stiff drink and step away from the keyboard.


In my humble opinion, one should never wear shoes without socks, ever, no matter what the OP asked for. I just shows no class at all, never mind the toe jam and the smell.
:icon_pale:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

deandbn said:


> In my humble opinion, one should never wear shoes without socks, ever, no matter what the OP asked for. I just shows no class at all, never mind the toe jam and the smell.
> :icon_pale:


How does this equate to lack of class? I totally disagree with you on this matter. Determining ones social status based on the fact that they are sockless is quite an asinine basis for evaluation of such. Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

CCC, I agree with you completely. 

Perhaps it's a South African thing? Regardless - it makes zero sense whatsoever.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Reds & Tops said:


> CCC, I agree with you completely.
> 
> Perhaps it's a South African thing? Regardless - it makes zero sense whatsoever.


You may have a point that its a South African thing, who knows?!


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't think that comment was referring to an indicator of social class so much as to the idea of going sockless as not being a classy move. Either way, I completely disagree. The only time I would think going sockless a bad idea would be when playing sports (except for beach volleyball) or when wearing a suit or a tuxedo. I mean if you insisted on always wearing socks, when woud you ever be able to wear topsiders?


----------



## deandbn (Mar 6, 2006)

Reds & CCC

If I did'nt know better I would have thought you americans were ganging up on me, but it appears that the majority of your compatriots share my view of the matter. One even concedes that foot powder is necessary.:icon_pale:


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Deandbn, I just want to make sure I have this straight -- are you suggesting that no one ever should go sockless while wearing shoes under any circumstances?

Although I agree that going sockless in the workplace usually isn't appropriate, going sockless with boat shoes, camp moccasins, loafers, etc. is a cornerstone of American trad/preppy casual dress. With all due respect, while the decision as to whether to go sockless while wearing boat shoes or loafers is a personal one (i.e., some people just may not like it), it seems to me that anyone who totally is revolted by the idea may have wandered into the wrong forum.


----------



## deandbn (Mar 6, 2006)

^ Ron. I am with you on this. Loafing around at home in a pair of takkies (I think you guys call them trainers) or on the water or in the backcountry, go sockless to your hearts content. In the office however a little more decorum and respect is called for. 

I suspect that what we are actually discussing here is a little basic self respect, otherwise why not take it to it's logical conclusion, which would be, why wear shoes, leave the trousers and shirt off too, why bother to bath. In fact why bother at all. Just be a naked, lazy, dirty slob and see how much respect is afforded then.

Two sayings come to mind:
1. Clothes maketh the man.
2. Naked persons have never made an impact on mankind.

you get the idea...


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

deandbn said:


> ^
> I suspect that what we are actually discussing here is a little basic self respect, otherwise why not take it to it's logical conclusion, which would be, why wear shoes, leave the trousers and shirt off too, why bother to bath. In fact why bother at all. Just be a naked, lazy, dirty slob and see how much respect is afforded then.


Relax. It's really not that dramatic of a subject.


----------

